# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Sector Público y Privado  Nueva Ley de Aguas permite al Estado administrar adecuadamente recurso hídrico, asegura Minag

## Bruno Cillóniz

*Lima, mar. 31 (ANDINA).-* El ministro de Agricultura, Carlos Leyton, aseguró hoy que la Ley de Aguas, promulgada en la víspera, permitirá al Estado administrar adecuadamente el recurso hídrico y buscará poner fin a los litigios que se formaron en torno a este tema.  
En la ley anterior habían temas que no estaban muy claros. Uno de ellos era precisamente el rol que competía al Estado en el manejo y en la administración de los recursos hídricos, algo que en esta nueva norma se ha precisado, manifestó. 
Sostuvo que con la antigua ley se generó una especie de mezcla entre las juntas de usuarios y los administradores de riego, estos últimos pertenecientes al Ministerio de Agricultura (Minag). 
Las juntas de usuarios son asociaciones civiles conformadas por aquellos que utilizaban el recurso hídrico y que definían las condiciones de uso. Ahora queda claro que la Autoridad Nacional del Agua (ANA) definirá la utilización de estos recursos y las juntas son las que implementarán las decisiones a nivel de sus propias organizaciones, explicó. 
También aseguró que la administración del agua por parte del Estado se ampara en lo estipulado en la Constitución Política del Perú. 
Según la Carta Magna, los recursos naturales son del Estado y deben ser administrados mediante normas y leyes. El agua es uno de estos recursos, por lo tanto, es manejada por el Estado sin que exista la posibilidad de privatizarla, detalló a RPP. 
También se refirió a la sobreproducción de arroz que se registra en algunos valles de la costa y la selva, afirmando que el problema responde a que el precio de este producto era alto y su siembra fue atractiva para los agricultores. 
Los campesinos comenzaron a sembrar arroz considerando que su precio era más alto que el de otros productos. Ello generó problemas de sobreproducción en la costa y en la selva que tenemos que enfrentar buscando nuevos mercados. Hemos tenido conversaciones con el viceministro de Agricultura de Colombia (para venderlo a ese país), pero todavía debemos seguir trabajando, aseguró. 
Leyton sostuvo que si bien ha disminuido la demanda de los mercados por productos agrícolas, debido a la crisis económica mundial, el golpe no ha sido tan significativo como se esperaba. 
En enero, por ejemplo, se tuvo problemas con la exportación de espárragos, pero en febrero la situación se revirtió, lo que demuestra que son mercados que tienen un comportamiento volátil en algunas cosas y los productos que tenemos poseen fortalezas importantes, destacó. 
Agregó que se mantiene la estrategia de seguir produciendo conforme se presenten las condiciones en los mercados internacionales, y sumada la variedad y diversificación de los productos peruanos, es posible estar preparados para afrontar las campañas 2009 y 2010 sin mayores contratiempos.Temas similares: Artículo: Israel suscribe acuerdo con ANA para mejorar manejo de recurso hídrico en Perú Artículo: ANA y MEF evalúan viabilidad de dos proyectos para evitar colapso del recurso hídrico en Ica Minag asegura que en lo que resta del año se publicará reglamento de Ley de Aguas Agencia del Agua de Brasil evaluará con ANA cooperación para mejor manejo del recurso hídrico Autoridad Nacional del Agua designa a administradores locales del recurso hídrico

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

*Lima, mar. 30 (ANDINA).-* El ministro de Agricultura, Carlos Leyton, anuncio que el reglamento sobre la Ley de Recursos Hídricos que se publicará en los próximos 60 días se trabajará de manera concensuada con todos los actores involucrados para evitar inconvenientes.  
Invitamos a la Junta de Usuarios para que la base de un borrador de propuesta de reglamento nos sentemos a conversar para que concensuemos la propuesta y en los próximos 60 días se tenga un reglamento, sostuvo a TV Perú. 
Dijo que de esta manera la norma se ajustará a las necesidades de la modernización de la gestión de recursos hídricos, además de usar los mecanismos de participación de los diversos sectores en los procesos de desarrollo del país. 
Agregó que se invitará a los sectores involucrados para evitar inconvenientes futuros. 
El titular de Agricultura resaltó la importancia de esta norma y reiteró que no se puede afirmar que la aplicación de la misma signifique la privatización del recurso hídrico.  
El jefe de Estado, Alan García, promulgó hoy la Ley de Recursos Hídricos, la cual, dijo, traerá modernidad al uso del agua en nuestra patria tanto en los sectores productivos, como en el doméstico.

----------

